# General ratcheting tap holder



## DavidR8 (Sep 27, 2020)

I bought one of these sets, primarily because I’d heard good things about the quality. 






I used the large one for the first time last night and the knob to switch the ratchet broke as soon as a I tried to switch it over. 
Very unimpressed. 
On the plus side Amazon returns are easy. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Sep 27, 2020)

The older ones were made in the US and were very good quality, I have two of them. The newer ones are made in China. Sometimes you can find the older US ones as NOS or lightly used. Also to change the ratchet direction or lock it you need to first pull up on the knob and then turn it to the left center or right and then release it. Forcing it and not pulling up first may cause it to break, although the picture looks like the metal fractured.








						General Tools 161R Ratcheting Tap Wrench for 0 - 1/4" Taps Made in USA for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for General Tools 161R Ratcheting Tap Wrench for 0 - 1/4" Taps Made in USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 27, 2020)

@mksj I was very surprised that it broke. 
And you are correct, this one is definitely an import. 
I’ll look for a used one or just find a Starrett. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 27, 2020)

As mentioned. The older General tools were US made and good quality. Now well low quality Chinese manufacturing.


----------



## extropic (Sep 27, 2020)

I have ratchet tap wrenches, but I never use them. "Ratchets" are cool. A ratchet tap wrench sounds cool. I just find no practical value for me yet.
I don't mean to be a wet blanket. I guess I'm suggesting there are other options. Such as these. Use your own T-handle, ratchet or not. YMMV


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 27, 2020)

extropic said:


> I have ratchet tap wrenches, but I never use them. "Ratchets" are cool. A ratchet tap wrench sounds cool. I just find no practical value for me yet.
> I don't man to be a wet blanket. I guess I'm suggesting there are other options. Such as these. Use your own T-handle, ratchet or not. YMMV



Thanks, those actually look useful. I do have a 3/8” T-handle so that would serve nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 27, 2020)

I have long and short versions of the ratcheting tap handles, but rarely use them, most of the time I use either a tap socket or a ratcheting refrigeration wrench.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2020)

Gotta keep you away from anvils David......


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 27, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Gotta keep you away from anvils David......



Indeed!
I put my 120 lb’er away for safety’s sake ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 27, 2020)

My old Craftsman t-handle came with a 3/8” drive built in. But i only use it for really soft stuff because I always need to break the chip so ratcheting is a pain because I’d have to reverse it. But it’s nice to have several t-handles. A BluePoint, craftsman and a couple of Greenfields. They all have their use.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 27, 2020)

I did not know that General Tools is now selling Chinese stuff.  Oh, well.  Another one bites the dust -- and loses my patronage...


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 27, 2020)

Sad to hear General Tools bit the dust. As others said, I have a bunch of their older tools that are of fine quality.


----------



## cathead (Sep 27, 2020)

I don't see much use in a ratcheting tap holder.  I run it in , then back it out to break off the chip and keep
going.  A ratchet would be an impediment.


----------



## vocatexas (Sep 27, 2020)

I've got a Gear Wrench tap and die set with a ratcheting tap handle. I really like it. Used it yesterday, as a matter of fact.

I hate to hear General is out-sourcing now. I've got some older General tools that were very well made.


----------



## sycle1 (Sep 27, 2020)

That's a shame! Quality control must have been asleep at the wheel.
I use mine a fair bit, on fiddly tapping jobs I find it pretty handy to have the ratchet.


----------



## mikey (Sep 28, 2020)

Dave, have a look at the Starrett 91 series of tap handles. Also look on ebay for Walton brand guided tap drivers (looks like a regular tap handle with a tail out the end of it to fit in a spindle) for use with your mill or drill press. These are tools that you can rely on.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 28, 2020)

mikey said:


> Dave, have a look at the Starrett 91 series of tap handles. Also look on ebay for Walton brand guided tap drivers (looks like a regular tap handle with a tail out the end of it to fit in a spindle) for use with your mill or drill press. These are tools that you can rely on.


Funny you mention that Mike, I'm looking at a 91A and B set.
Is this the Walton tool?


			https://www.waltontools.com/catpdfs/old/tapper.pdf


----------



## mikey (Sep 28, 2020)

Yep, that's it. Not made anymore, I don't think.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2020)

I'll let you know


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 28, 2020)

mikey said:


> Yep, that's it. Not made anymore, I don't think.


It's no longer in their catalog so I'm guessing not.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2020)

Shamrock tools has them listed, I'll get a notification probably tomorrow if they still have them.


----------



## mikey (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't know of any high quality piloted tap drivers anymore. There are tons of Chinese copies on ebay, though. I gave up on cheap tap drivers a long time ago. I do have a General from when they were made in the US and that one is okay but the Walton ones are quite good. So is Starrett but they don't make a piloted one. You could probably adapt one to accept a shaft in the back, then drill a hole through the middle of the shank to hold a cross bar. If I didn't already have the Waltons, that's what I would do.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm at the airport, I'll have to look at my USA generals to see if they could be modified.


----------



## reds (Sep 28, 2020)

I bought a ratcheting tap handle yesterday, thought I could use it in a tight place I need to thread a 1/4" hole. A regular handle would not work.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 28, 2020)

reds said:


> I bought a ratcheting tap handle yesterday, thought I could use it in a tight place I need to thread a 1/4" hole. A regular handle would not work.



I hope you have better luck than I did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 28, 2020)

I bought these from ebay.   Greenfield GTD. Tap Wrench T Handle. No. 338 and No.339.  l like these. I also bought  GTD Greenfield Tool & Die No. 5 and No. 7 Tap Wrench Handle


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2020)

Order denied no stock.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 28, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Order denied no stock.


What did you try to order?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2020)

The Walton piloted tap wrenches, they had the part numbers listed online.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 28, 2020)

I am a happy GearWrench ratcheting tap/die handle user.  It's a good system.

I also own several GTD handles (broke one when it shouldn't have, otherwise great).  My best compact t-handles are from Miller's Falls.  I haven't used the Starrett's, but they look nice.  Overall, I've ended up with more junk for compact tap handles than I have good ones.  In my opinion, "good" means the tap is held straight, the jaws don't slip or loosen constantly, and I can release the tap when I'm done without using a BFH.  Surprising how few of these tools are "good".


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 28, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> @mksj I was very surprised that it broke.
> And you are correct, this one is definitely an import.
> I’ll look for a used one or just find a Starrett.
> 
> ...


I have a made in USA general which ratchets.  At times, in tight spaces it has been invaluable but I don't like using it generally.  Don't know the brand of the USA made one with the rear pilot but it is the most commonly used by me.


----------



## francist (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a P&N (Australia) that I’m quite pleased with. I bought it used and not sure how common they are but it’s really solid. Not ratcheting but still my favourite. Wobbly and ill-fitting tap wrenches are like saws with loose handles — just plain wrong.

-frank


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 28, 2020)

francist said:


> I have a P&N (Australia) that I’m quite pleased with. I bought it used and not sure how common they are but it’s really solid. Not ratcheting but still my favourite. Wobbly and ill-fitting tap wrenches are like saws with loose handles — just plain wrong.
> 
> -frank
> 
> View attachment 338620



I have a set of P&N taps and dies also. The tap handle is 14” long though so it’s a bit large for small taps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

